# Using 1 to 4 PCIE riser cards on MSI B250M-BAZOOKA-OPT-BOOST



## hk69 (Jan 26, 2018)

I've used the 1 to 1 PCIE riser cards, but had a question I'm hoping someone can confirm for me.

I am getting the MSI B250M-BAZOOKA-OPT-BOOST motherboard for free with a new 1070 ARMOR 8GB GPU that I snagged from NewEgg.  The MB only has 3 PCIE slots.  However, when I look at the specs of the Intel B250M chipset, it shows that it supports 12 PCIE lanes.  (link below).  In theory, that would mean that I could use this PCIE riser to run 4 GPU on a single slot and then use single risers for the other two, giving me a 6 GPU rig?

Let me know if anyone has used these types of cards.  What I've read online is that the number of PCIE lanes is the key limited factor. 

PCIE riser
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B073W9KCFC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Intel Spec sheet
https://ark.intel.com/products/98086/Intel-B250-Chipset


----------

